# The Outcast



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Hey Erv, whats that?" asked one of the Imperial Guardsmen walking atop the camps pre-fab wall

With a start the other Guardsmen shook himself from his stupor and squinted at the horizon "Dunno, Toby, maybe a dust storm?"

"Nah, I saw a battle cannon there, go to the Colonel and report this to him" replied Toby as he dropped into a prone position, cradling his rifle

"I'm going" Erv said as he ran down towards the ladder, the conscripts ill fitting boots slapping against the ground.

As Erv entered the tent he nearly rammed into the regiment Commisar, barely pausing to apologize Erv rushed in and told his commander the news," Colonel, tanks sighted two clicks outside base and coming towards us"

"Don't worry private, I know who those tanks belong to and wish the people inside them weren't here, dismissed" replied the Colonel obvious distaste writ across his face "Now lets go meet out guests"


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds cool


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

More about the story as that was a bit short.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

It was well after dark by the time the Tanks finally reached the encampment's gates which swung open, revealing the ogryn gate guards with their ripper guns leveled at the approaching tanks, the dull witted mutants scanning the armored column, looking for any signs of treachery.

With a labored grunt the ogryn bone-head shouldered his weapon and stepped aside for the tanks to pass, giving each and every single one a look of animalistic hostility and then shook himself and sauntered back towards the warmer gatehouse, followed by his ogryn squad mates.

Watching the orgryns shamble off a shivering, Anton turned to his tanks commander standing on the tank next to him, "Damn those things always give me goose pimples"

His commander replied, as he looked at the progress of the tanks beside theirs,"You're lucky they are on our side or else we would be run over in hand-to-hand fighting by most of our enemies"

"Yeah but still I'll never trust them" sniffed Anton as he descended down into the warmer confines of the Leman Russ.

As the tank colomn stopped in front of the regimental HQ a tall spindly man jumped down onto the ground from the lead tank and stood straight and waited as the heavy HQ doors swung open and revealed a scowling Colonel Emdin, "Captain Emdin, report!"

"Yessir, Chaos cultist infestation is eradicated as well as the minor Krourk Ogryn Auxilia uprising, with minimal casualities, 15 dead and 5 wounded, sir" replied the young officer as he saluted his elderly commander.

"Well done Captain, dismissed!" and without a further word the colonel walked back into the HQ away from the ice cold glare of his son..............


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

During the exchange between father and son the regiment's ogryn auxiliaries were outside the gates preforming one of their planet's barbaric rituals, the huge mutant humans danced around the blazing bonfire they built, howling to their beloved emperor and their ancestors to guide the souls of the ogryns who rose against their cruel commander and were cut down by the spiteful Captain, Christophe Edmin, who incited the rebellion to garner favor with his father.

"Emperor, take tese souls and guide em, old 'uns protect dem and give us da strength to kill dese traitors" intoned the deep, glutteral voice of the ogryn chieftain as he rose his arms high and broke the shoulder plate given to them, to mark themselves as the ogryns belonging to the Edmin's regiment, over his huge knee and roared his defiance, with his people doing the same around him.

In the morning the ogryns had disappeared, taking huge amounts of ammunition , food and they also had disabled all the regiments tanks, mostly by just ripping the tracks off and bending the barrels, but the tank of Christophe had a combination of bent gun barrels, mines wedged in the tracks and the last revenge to be found was all the regiments latrines had been emptied into the tank.....

As the ogryns wondered the sand blasted desert they discovered a ork trukk, which had fallen over on its side, wondering if the ramshakle machine still worked his grunted to his burliest ogryns," put it on its wheels" and was replied with barely understood grunts of:

"yeah boss " and "sure fing"

and with little effort the two ogryns had righted the ork vehicle, but barely before they could figure out how to work it they were set upon a rag-tag group of orks who wave their choppas as they ran at the orgyns, but the ork chieftain bellowed to his boyz and they stopped, both ogryn and ork wondering why the chieftain had stopped his boyz in mid-charge, but then the ork cheiftain walked up to the ogryn and said, "Youze da boyz dose 'umies a lookin for?"

"Yer, our boss killed my ogryns, so we now kill dem" replied the scarred ogryn chief

"Well youze r now orks, but little runts, and youze answer to me now " bellowed the ork

"Yeah boss as long as weze get to kill dose Edmin umies" replied the ogryn, who for the first time in his life felt happy to be lost............


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Christophe Edmin woke with a start, his hand going for the worn handle of his las-pistol which hung next to his cot on a leather lanyard, before he recognised the creased and lined face of his personal bodyguard's sergeant

"surr, the Colonel requests your presence"

"Thank you sergeant, assemble the squad and station yourself near the Colonel's quarters, but make sure you are within ear-shot"

"Yessir"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When the Captain entered his father's quarters he saw his worries of betrayal were unfounded, the once awe inspiring presence of his father was gone, the old man had become a hunched remnant on himself, since the ogryn rebellion, the remaining respect the Colonel still had from his officers had evaporated and his son now totally commanded the respect of the regiment.

"Son, come here, I have finally reached my limit, so I now bestow command to you and take the Emperors peace, now begone!"

and without even uttering a word to his father the newly appointed Colonel stepped out into the cold............
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Days after his father took his life, Colonel Edmin was convinced that the universe was against him, two entire outposts had been destroyed in as many days, by a small mob of Orks led by none other than the escaped ogryns from his regiment and that mobs numbers had now been swelled by other escaped ogryns and small roving bands of orks, and now the horde was now advancing towards the encampment where Edmin had stationed his HQ.

During a dust storm a wide-eyed Guardsmen stagged through the entrace of the HQ bunker and said simply "The Orks are here" and sunk to the ground unconscious.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice stuff matek:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

nice work !


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Outside the walls of the compound was a rolling, green sea of bodies, Orks jostled for position nearest the crude gate towers approaching the walls, packs of Orks upon ramshackle bikes and trucks circled the infantry, kicking up a dense dust cloud.

Turning to his adjutant, Christophe ordered, " Tell the artillery commander to open fire on those stupid siege towers"

The adjutant spoke quietly into a vox beside her, the colonel turned around again to demand where was the artillery fire when he was answered by a thunderous crescendo, pieces of ork and shrapnel flew everywhere, large parts of the towers crunching into the mass of bodies tangling and killing hundreds of Orks, but plenty of boyz plugged up any gaps in the ocean of green and the Waaagh looked largely unaffected.

"Damn xenos" spat Christophe, upon seeing the superficial damage being recovered, " Order the artillery to cease fire and conserve their ammunition"

"sir" replied the sensuous adjutant, her figure not entirely lost in her uniform.

"I will retire to my quarters, care to join me?"


----------

